

Super Cali goes ballistic – Uber says it's bogus - polemic
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/06/17/uber_california_labor_court/?mt=1434573462436

======
polemic
> _...(even though its contract is something quite atrocious)_

Headline of the year.

